# Maple-Bourbon Walnuts



## db28472 (Dec 12, 2016)

Spent all Sunday making nuts.  Did my usual salted almonds and orange cinnamon pecans. Bought a 3 lb bag of walnuts at Costco and decided to play with them.  Here's my recipe:


3 lbs Walnuts, shelled


6 T bourbon (I used Makers Mark)


5 T light brown sugar


1.5 tsp cinnamon


0.5 tsp groung nutmeg


0.5 tsp gound ginger


1/2 cup maple syrup



In a large mixing bowl, I poured in the nuts, then added the bourbon in 3 separate 2 T pours, mixing the nuts each time to get good coating.  I let it set about 30 minutes, then added the rest of the ingredients in order, with the syrup last so that the dry stuff didn't clump up.


Into the smoker at 250 for about an hour, using 2:1 ratio pecan:hickory.  I put them into my oven at 275 for another 30 minutes then let cool before storing.  Amazing!  Can't wait to have a glass of bourbon with these on the side.  They are a bit boozy so you can tame down the amount of bourbon added, but I like them as is.  Sorry no pics, but was so busy making the other nuts in between, just forgot.  Enjoy!


Forgot I took one pic. Walnuts on the left.












IMG_1798.JPG



__ db28472
__ Dec 12, 2016


----------



## Bummed (Dec 12, 2016)

Wow that sounds really good!

Bookmarked!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 13, 2016)

Yes I agree!

That sounds fantastic!

Al


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 13, 2016)

Looks great! Sure looks a lot better than some of the other posts around here lately.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm sure those taste great and smell wonderful too!

Thanks for sharing the recipe, I may try it out.


----------

